# Sustainable urban living, no longer a dream.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

People living and working for a better future.
http://www.earthsong.org.nz/index.html


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

The idea is an old one, 20 years, cities around here were implementing aspects of social and environmental "connections" 20 years ago. 

Urban planners are now trying to merge social behaviors into design, open air courts, going back to the front porch, sidewalks, bike trails, garden areas, reduce traffic flow, out of sight parking and other amenities. Trying to get away from the old track housing layout, problem is, track layouts are the most economical and easiest to build on, curves in streets cost money, utilities run in straight lines. So it's more difficult to have clustered homes or run alleys through neighborhoods. Fine for a new project on 100 acres, hard to adopt in an existing city.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

readytogo said:


> People living and working for a better future.
> http://www.earthsong.org.nz/index.html


Link dump. Please give at least a line of text on the topic, if you would please?


----------

